# My girl was perfection walking through the summer crowds!



## gsdforever850 (May 18, 2016)

Xena worked with a trainer from a local group here, Total Dog Training, which was founded by a couple MWD handlers/trainers. I just wanted to work of a few issues she had, including minding her manners in public. 

We live in a big tourist area in Florida and the summer crowds are unbelievable. But she went out with her trainer last week (roughly 6 months after her last session) to one of the biggest gathering places in the entire city during the summer and she was PERFECT! They had so much faith in her ability to handle the big crowds that they even did a live feed on Facebook! Atta girl! 

No luck on the drag and drop, so if you want to see the video, go here: https://www.facebook.com/totaldogtraining850/videos/1865989107041175/


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You should be very proud! She did great!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She did very well!Good job Xena


----------



## evgram (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm very jealous. My boy would be no where near relaxed enough to stroll through crowds like that.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wonderful. just watch out for that one person who comes along. Took my gal-dog on a huge huge huge group walk in downtown Washington D.C. She did great! Afterwards as we all relaxed a bit at the Mall, a little girl started coming by to pet my dog. My tired gal gave her a "stay back" bark but it scared the tyke and she started to cry. I fell so bad for the little girl. Her mom should have caught her but didn't since everyone was unwinding and letting their guard down. I sent the child over to my hubby who had our Big-boy. He is rock solid even when tired and the world was all sunshine and happy for the little girl again. Hubby was great,too, making sure the child's mother knew what was going on and helping the little girl pat our boy gently, etc.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! I too have/had a reactive pup and know how much work it takes to accomplish that. Lots of treats for both of you. 



Aly


----------

